# My tortoise has a black spot on side of face! Help!



## Kaylie Sampson

My Desert Tortoise Has a major black spot I found this morning, I’m really nervous to why and what is it?! She falls over sometimes and maybe it’s a scab?! And it’s only on one side!


----------



## Kaylie Sampson

Kaylie Sampson said:


> My Desert Tortoise Has a major black spot I found this morning, I’m really nervous to why and what is it?! She falls over sometimes and maybe it’s a scab?! And it’s only on one side!




She’s still not even one year yet!


----------



## Kaylie Sampson

I just saw this last night!!! She has a black spot on one side of her face. She falls over sometiems and I thought maybe it was a scab?! She doesn’t seem to be in any pain, she’s eating and drinking and being active as normal! Tried googling it but didn’t come up on anything


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Kaylie Sampson said:


> My Desert Tortoise Has a major black spot I found this morning, I’m really nervous to why and what is it?! She falls over sometimes and maybe it’s a scab?! And it’s only on one side!


This is the ear covering, the tortoise ear is hidden from view by scales. 
Is it the same on the other side?
It is possible the tortoise has rubbed it , or it is just shedding the scales in this area. 
Does the tortoise seem irritated by this?


----------



## Kaylie Sampson

There’s a little black spot appearing on other side as well but not nearly as dark or big as the other side. She seems normal to me not doing anything out of the normal


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Kaylie: Sorry, I don't know what this could be. If it were my tortoise and it doesn't scrub off with a soft brush, I would keep it lubricated with a tiny dab of Neosporin. If it doesn't clear up, maybe a tortoise vet would be able to give you some advice.

Also, it looks like you're keeping the little guy in a dry habitat, as I see quite a bit of pyramiding going on. Soak him in warm water daily for about 15 minutes, and moisten his substrate so he's living in more humid conditions.


----------



## Kaylie Sampson

Okay, just confused? They live in the desert where it’s dry so why is it that she needs. Posture? What would you recommend for the habitat instead of wood chips? Also explain to what pyramid is exactly so I know what to look for!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, they live in the desert, but not out in the open where birds and other critters can eat them. They go into burrows where they poop and pee to bring up the humidity. They hide under bushes and shrubs where it's a bit more humid. Some of our more experienced members have undertaken to do experiments with hatchlings, raising them in the desert-like conditions we all thought was the right way, and raising another group in a more humid environment. Guess what? The desert group grew bumpy shells, while the humid group grew smoothly. 

A pyramided desert tortoise:







A smooth desert tortoise:






My favorite substrate is fine grade orchid bark. It looks like you're using cypress mulch. That's good too, but you need to wet it. A lot of members here use coco coir. I don't like it, but it's a personal choice.


----------



## Kaylie Sampson

Okay Thank you so much!!!


----------

